# AAFES overseas motorcycle sales



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

I realize this is kind of off topic, but I know that there are a ton of veterans on this sight. I am wondering if anyone has any expierience with purchasing a motorcyle from aafes overseas. Any input positive or negitive would be appreciated.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Can't help with motorcycles, but I bought a Ford from WW Walworks back in the 80's. Was going to do the AAFES thing, but they matched them. May give you a bargaining chip in the negotiations.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

One thing you are usually never told is the port of entry state will charge you sales tax on the purchase price which must be paid before they release the item to you. That's what happened to me in the 80's when I bought a new Mazda overseas. Had I know that, I would not have chosen Long Beach California but instead Portland Oregon as the port of entry as there is no state sales tax in Oregon. Could have been just a California thing but something you might want to check out.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

Chief I am aware of the fact that you have to pay sales tax. I have the choice of having the bike delivered to Nodak or Georgia. Does anyone know the sales tax % for these two states off hand? Chief I appreciate your input. Thank you. Now go give that MSG hell  JK.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nodak = 5% tax on motor vehicles.

The state in which the bike/car is _delivered_ to has zero bearing on the amount of tax.
The state in which your have it _registered_ will dictate the amout of tax you pay.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

Roger and thanks.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

dblkluk I'm not sure that is correct on the sales tax but I could be wrong. I know I paid the tax at the port of entry office before they would release the vehicle and I did not pay a sales tax when I registered the vehicle. Here is some additional information using a different program for purchase through the military. 


> There are two types of taxes to consider, one is Federal and the other is State. Federal Import Tax is charged at 2.5% of the total value stated on the purchase order. The criteria for free (non taxable) importation of a new automobile is that the person must have been stationed for 140 consecutive days outside the USA and it's territories and must have accepted delivery of the vehicle while stationed abroad before shipping the car to the USA accompanied by a copy of PCS orders. Rules can vary depending upon whether you are Military, Civilian (GS) or you are a DOD contractor. If you would like more information please check with the relevant department or view the appropriate information yourself by visiting www.customs.gov web site
> 
> State Sales Tax is entirely different, because it is impossible to list definitive criteria regarding this tax, *as each individual state handles the issue differently*.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

Great information Chief I appreciate it. Its a well known fact that crusty old warrents make the world go round. I think I am going to go ahead and order the bike over here. However, I did email a quote from aafes to the missis. She is going to take that down to the shop in fargo and give them a chance to match it. If they can do that then I will do business with them. I would prefer to give the business to a local. Bottom line money talks BS walks.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

scott said:


> Great information Chief I appreciate it. Its a well known fact that crusty old warrents make the world go round.....Bottom line money talks BS walks.


You are correct scott...BS walks.

He cwo/gohon is gone again. You see scott, cwo was the reincarnated gohon that was banned before from here.

That Chief did not make the "world go round" as he had no honor and was full of deceit. You do not know what has gone on behind the scenes but he had none of the values that you and I have been taught.


----------

